# Butchers tripe mix - is it completely awful?



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

As per the title really.
This one
http://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=254908154&sc_cmp=ppc-_-sh-_-msh-_-bg-_-px_|_shopping_gsc_|_all_products-_-&gclid=CN2Bx9GUm9ACFcE_GwodeFwIbw&gclsrc=aw.ds

Bad owner alert. I forgot to order my dog's food and then forgot that i was away from home for 3 days with him so resorted to a tin of the above which he both enjoyed and didn't cause any gastric upset.

Bad owner alert part 2. After the first tin I remembered my emergency stash of his usual food in my car (he travels with me and we are often away unexpectedly overnight) and then forgot again to order his usual food(!) so he's back on a tin of Butchers hastily purchased from the local co-op.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I think its absolutely fine.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

No, I've fed it for years!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Butchers is OK - most have little in the way of cereals. I used to feed some mixed with kibble until a) I discovered Rocco and b) Ziggy's pancreatitis happened - now that sort of thing is off the menu.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I feed my lot Butchers, I dont think it's a bad food at all for the price.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack does well on it and enjoys it.

I buy mostly the tripe varieties which I believe are wheat free, and a few Lean & Tasty.

They now do one for sensitive tums too.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks fine to me, I would feed it.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I've decided to his usual Natures Menu food (and have remembered to order some!) but will use the butchers as an easily available emergency option as needed!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Little P said:


> I've decided to his usual Natures Menu food (and have remembered to order some!) but will use the butchers as an easily available emergency option as needed!


I use Natures Menu tinned when I use commercial food now, but mine were fed on Butchers tripe tinned and their other original tin ranges for a good few years when I first had dogs without any issues or problems, I should imagine he will be absolutely fine.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I think we all seem to kill ourselves over what food we feed on here, well most of us, I know I do. Ive recently been more relaxed. If the dog likes it and its not bad for them then its fine


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> I think we all seem to kill ourselves over what food we feed on here, well most of us, I know I do. Ive recently been more relaxed. If the dog likes it and its not bad for them then its fine


How do you decide whats bad for them though?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> I think we all seem to kill ourselves over what food we feed on here, well most of us, I know I do. Ive recently been more relaxed. If the dog likes it and its not bad for them then its fine


I'm no die hard food critic. He's a dog, he eats dead and decaying stuff given half the chance. He eats a combination of natures menu wet and James wellbeloved dry, because he enjoys it, it's half decent stuff and I can easily get hold of it through work so cheap and convenient.

The only reason I asked about the Butchers was because the ingredients seemed half decent for 55p a tin and readily available in nearly every supermarket!


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm glad I've seen this post as I was thinking of adding this to my malamutes diet recently, glad it has good reviews  hopefully it'll have no ill effects on his sensitive tum too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Prior to feeding raw our old dogs had Butchers & did well on it


----------

